# South Platte River Float / Clean Up - EARTH DAY



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Down River Equipment, KEEN, and Confluence Kayaks would like to invite you to a day of fun, floating, and finding foreign treasures in the South Platte River on Sunday, April 22, 2007. This Earth Day we plan to take a Stand For our local waterways and make a difference in our community and would like to invite you to join us.

We will be floating from the Union Chutes in Englewood to Confluence Park in Downtown Denver removing as much of the litter and other unnatural items that don't belong there. Upon reaching City Park immediately below the Confluence of the Platte and Cherry Creek, we will unload our cargo of newfound treasures and commence celebrating the 'beginning' of the paddling season with a FREE BBQ. (and likely some other fabulous giveaways)

Both Confluence and Down River will be bringing their demo fleets of oar boats, duckies, and other craft, but there's a lot to come out of the old Rio, so please feel free to bring your own boat(s) as well. 

Details are still in the works and we will update you as they become available. If you are interested in joining us please contact either Confluence Kayaks (303)433-3676 or DRE (303)467-2144 to sign up, or register on line here on the events page.

For additional information email your inquiries to me at [email protected] or post here.








​


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Times*

Thanks for all the emails and positive responses! It sounds like we're going to have a strong showing already. 

For those of who who've asked, times have yet to be nailed down, but we're shooting to be on the water by noon and back down to confluence by 4 or 5 (flows dependent). We are currently working on some parking facilities for all of us to meet / stage from in the morning and to leave the vehicles at all day. As soon as we have more information I will be sure to post it. 

Mark


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

How many miles is this stretch? Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

If these flows keep up every thing that needs to be picked up will wash and the whole float will take 20 minutes!


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=67055

Yuck.
-d


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

about 12 miles to confluence as the river runs


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

I run this from Chatfield to Confluence anywhere from 1 to 3 times a weeks. I plotted it out on Map Point and it came to about 18 miles. In a creeker with a lot of rocker, it takes about 2.5 to 3.5 hrs. Playboat is about 4.5 hrs. Wildwater boat is about 1hr 35 minutes. Depends on how hard you paddle. It is actually not a bad float, there are some drop and rapids that will give you a good rush. I'd compare it to LTB without the great scenery and a little more smell of car fumes (not to mention the weird homeless hobo campsites).


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Oil leaks into South Platte from Xcel power plant 
 
http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=67055

This poor river!


----------



## preston (Jul 16, 2004)

To Mr. Ludden et al,
The World would be a better place if we were allowed to eat cake.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*3.30.07 Update*

I would have to agree that given the opportunity, every man woman and child would be better off for having eaten cake....so cake for dessert at the BBQ?

Well thus far the responses have been awesome. We already have at least 40 people officially registered and more being added each time I check my inbox.

TIMES: We plan to meet at Union Chutes at 10am and hope to be on the water by noon. The float should take anywhere from 3-5 hours depending on flows and rubbish in the river landing us at confluence by 5pm and ready to get our BBQ on.

VOZ has contacted me and is sending along some giveaways along with a sneak peak at their new helmet. I can't wait to see them!

Dagger has also expressed interest in joining us and everyone knows Hobie never comes to the party empty handed.

I've also heard from several other brands including Level 6, Ruffwear, Salamander, and Cliff Bar all of whom want to contribute what they can, and I will provide updates as they come in.

Please be sure to register on the events page: 
River Clean Up Registration

Or call DRE (303)467-2144 or Confluence Kayaks (303)433-3676 for more information.

Mark


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

good we are going to need those helmets to keep track of people! There are many unknown dangers on the south platte! Rabid bums, storm grates, low head dams, really big carp, inner city kids, and Don Dowling!!! AKA They call me double D, soon to be aka the trash compactor!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*S. Platte*

I'll be there rockin the Shredder. All Black Attack. Looking for some surf action.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*4.5 Update*

Well the good news keeps coming in. Along with more PFD's, paddles, and a few boats from the Johnson Outdoor Group out of the Denver Area; I've also recieved word from Waste Management of Denver that they are going to donate their services and help us with roll off dumpsters and recylcling bins for both the clean up and the BBQ.

As well, they have invted us to utilize their parking at their Union offices day of so there should be plenty of room.

I also just recieved the first T-shirts hot off the press from VOZ for the event and they're pretty sick. Only one way to get one....


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*cool beans*

Don, anyone....

There's a big tree that needs to come out of the drop at Florida Ave.... Ideas?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*4.12.07 Update*

A few updates here for you:

1. Nathan Fay, Colorado Stewardship Director for American Whitewater, will be on hand joining us on the river providing an opportunity for you to hear about AW's plans for 2007 and to share your thoughts with him in a relaxed and informal environment. AW is making a strong stand here in Colorado and we greatly appreciate Nathan volunteering with us here in Denver.

2. Tired of surfing the web looking for a sneak preview? Want to see the real deal? Want a chance to win one of the first copies of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies - THE NEW TESTAMENT? We'll have both a copy for you to preview AND a chance to win one of the first copies upon their arrival.

We will have snacks available for on the river courtesy of Clif Bar, but please remember to bring some water for yourselves for the time on the river. We will have refreshments available at Confluence Park when we arrive there.

I'd also reccomend considering NOT paddling your kayak for this event. Much of the trash and debris are on the shore or in the willows and will necessitate being mobile. We hope to have plenty of rubber for people to ride in but if you have some of your own, bring it.

Thanks again to all who are contributing to this event including Down River Equipment, Confluence Kayaks, Danny Andres from Johnson Outdoors, Brian Felse with Salamander & LevelSix, Waste Management of Denver, Kristen Downs of Clif Bar, Solly and VOZ Sports, and of course Randy from DRE for all of his assistance in making this happen. We are expecting quite the turnout and have been blown away by the support and level of commitment from the boating and non-boating community. 

Thanks and we hope to be able to update you with shuttle details (we're working on a bus) shortly.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I probably missed this somewhere, but if I bring my raft, will I need to bring bags or containers or something for puncture protection?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*bags*

Very good question. We plan to have a supply of trash bags available to you, but I also would reccomend mesh bags if you have them to allow for drainage as you make your way down the river. I'm bringing about a dozen of my own along.


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

rhyman,

I am tying to cut out some wood floors for a couple of our boats, to protect them. Most of the boats will just have bags of garbage in them, and I don;t think it will be a problem. There are some shopping carts, and pallets, and strange items like that in the river. Hopefully we can fit that stuff in the modified boats. Remember, you are the captain of your boat, if you think something is going to damage it, don't let it onboard. I am also going to put a rubbermaid bucket in each of my boats to put smaller sharp items in that could tear through the garbage bags. 

Randy
D|R||E|
303.467.2144


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*4.18 update*

Just a reminder and some quick updates about the river clean up which is now only 4 days away.

1. We've got a shuttle bus....no not bunny, bus. Our friends at Outward Bound will be bringing a 20 person bus and providing shuttle service from Union to City of Cuernavaca Park. It's located all the way down Platte St - the same street Confluence Kayaks is on - past 20th street, where you will find ample parking. This is where we would like to reccomend parking for the event, though if you wish to park closer to Confluence Park you are welcome to as that is where we will be having the BBQ afterwards. Regardless the bus will leave from City of Cuernavaca Park at 10:15am, 11:00am, and 11:45am headed back to Union. If you wish to leave your vehicle at the put in, we ask that you use the parking facilities at Waste Management, directly across from Brent Mayne Field.

2. The GIANT tree at Florida is gone thanks to the hard work of the guys at DRE and a few others who chipped in. 

3. I must revise my prior statement. If you have both a kayak and a raft, I would reccoment bringing both for this adventure. Rafts will be easier to work out of, can transport extra people, and also can haul more trash. However, it's looking like we will need all of the equipment we can drum up, so if you have an extra ducky, pfd, or paddle, please be sure to bring it along if possible.

4. The giveways for the raffle keep arriving at my house and one company based in Fort Collins has made a very generous contribution of liquid refreshment to keep us all cool from the heat.

5. We all need to sign a waiver  Denver Parks and Rec has lent their support to this effort and as such, we will need to fill out a quick waiver for them when you arrive. Registration is from 10am to noon at Union. This is also your entry into the raffle and a way to show our commitment to this cause so please do sign up.

6. This IS an opportunity for you to sign up and support AW! Nathan will be bringing registration forms as well as information on ways you can help, so please take advantage of this opportunity.

We still hope to be on the river by noon. Please don't forget your own water to keep you from getting dehydrated on the river...I said liquid refreshment earlier, not hydration.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*River Clean-up*

Patagonia -Denver, just stepped up huge. They donated two sweet R4 Jackets to be given away at the BBQ after the clean-up. Thank you very much Patagonia. That's close to a $400 donation- that's awesome.


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow that is rad!!! What else is on the block as far as give aways? I know Mark has to be given away some phaty shoes! Whats the word?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Giveaways*

Those Patagonia Jackets are sweeeeeeeeeet. Maybe we can give them all the plastic bottles we find and they can make a few more for us next time?  

Kitten, er, Kid. Besides the jackets we'll be giving away a Salamander Paddle Bag and some other gear from them, I've got a copy of The New Testament (still just staring at the cover...sick ) to raffle off, Randy from DRE dropped off a whole mess of stuff last night at my house which I haven't event touched yet, and there's certainly a ton more. I don't want to give it all away at once though.

There most ceratinly will be some footwear in the mix. In fact, I'll throw some of it out there right now:

1. Best Costume = Free Barbados Flip Flops
2. Furthest traveled to help out = Free choice of ANY KEEN STYLE

There's definitely more to come....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

*Update for prizes*

Hey all, 

Just wanted to give you an update on the more prizes.

Extrasport will be donating a Karma PFD for the most unusual piece of trash picked up for the day.

Karma - Extrasport®

As well as Seattle Sports will be donating some PVC free dry bags for 

Seattle Sports : Home - Seattle, Washington - King County

The largest item cleaned up


----------



## Searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Need any volunteers for dryland duties?

I'm healing a tib-fib fracture so not able to get on the river yet or carry much weight. I can walk, talk, and drive. Errand boy?


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Searcher said:


> Need any volunteers for dryland duties?
> 
> I'm healing a tib-fib fracture so not able to get on the river yet or carry much weight. I can walk, talk, and drive. Errand boy?


There is a bike path that follows the whole route. You would be a big help by either walking or biking along with us, lots of garbage on the river banks. You can pick up trash and throw it at the rafters so you won't have to carry it.

Hope to see you out there.

Randy
DRE


----------



## ericbissel (Apr 17, 2004)

Green is where its at. Everyone is seeming to be more cautious about the health of mother earth now days. How do you contribute to making this world a better place for everyone? Sunday the ND is your chance to help clean the Platte river to help enhance the clean fun for all skill level kayakers. All types of boats and off shore helpers needed. Thanks for caring about the river we love sooo much.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Today at Union Chutes, it shows the flow to be 237cfs/too low on Eddy Flower. Is that enough to float a raft full of garbage?


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

rwhyman said:


> Today at Union Chutes, it shows the flow to be 237cfs/too low on Eddy Flower. Is that enough to float a raft full of garbage?


Yes, we were oping for lower levels, so we can get more junk out of the river bed. It may not be as much fun, but Ill bet your raft doesn't draft much more than 4 inches.


----------



## gtoc-1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark,

I will be there with the G-WAGON ie the big white step van. We can use it for anything; shuttle, mobil VIP room, after party bar, etc...

And do not worry, I have *running water*, *15" LCD tv* and a *frig* to host all your needs.

Can wait,

Gary


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*G-Wagon*

Can or Can't Wait? Either way, the G-Wagon will be a welcome sight. We could definitely use it to transport dry gear down to Confluence for those that want to leave their vehicles at the top. And a fresh rinse won't be a bad thing when's all said and done this weekend.

I came home last night to a mesh bag of giveaways from DRE on my doorstep. Throw bags, First Aid Kits, and all kinds of good stuff. I also heard we have some shorts from LevelSix _and_ Mission Playground courtesy of Confluence to be included in the raffle. 

On another note, there will be a dumpster for you to throw out what you've collected just above Evans Ave. Its river right in Grant Frontier park. In case you are looking for a place to make a late entrance or an early exit due to soccer games or what have you, this would be an ideal spot. Accees is from the East side of the intersection of Evans and Platte Ave.

Also, the phrase "bring what you've got" might certainly apply to this weekend. Any extra gear, paddles, pfd's, etc., may come in very handy for others.

Oh, and if you have a little time afterwards, I've got 636 pages of heaven for you to browse through at a leisurely pace. TNT (the new testament) co-author KM might even be there.

Thanks again Gary!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Game Time*

OK, the trucks are packed, and we are ready to go.

To recap:

Registration and Staging: 10-12 Union Chutes
On the Water: (approx) 12 - 4ish
1/2 way station: Grant Frontier Park, just south of Evans on river right. Rest Rooms and Garbage Dump
Confluence Park: 4-5pm

Shuttle: The shuttle bus leaves City of Cuernavaca park at 10:15, 11:00, and 11:45am heading to Union. There will also be plenty of opportunity to leave dry goods in vehicles headed for the takeout if you wish to leave your vehicle at the put-in. Shuttle also provided afterwards.

Trash Bags - we've got a bunch, but feel free to bring some if you'd like
Gear - we strongly urge you to bring any and all form of watercraft safe for this activity. There is a lot of trash along the banks and trapped in the willows, so you may be getting in and out of you boat quite a bit.

Please remeber to bring water to keep yourself hydrated while on the river. We have some beverages but these are for afterwards at the takeout.

Oh yeah, one more thing. A Free copy of Retendo, still in the shrink wrap, to the person who wins the bobbing for apples contest to be held just at the bottom of Confluence.... Maybe not, we'll see.

See you all in the morning and looking for a great day on the river.

As well, big thanks to all who have contributed to make this effort a successful one including Chris W. and all the members of the FRPA, many of whom will be joining us tomorrow. We definitely appreciate all you've done.

Peace,

Mark


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking forward to tomorrows event.

I would like to say a huge thanks to Randy at DRE and Mark from Keen for making this thing happen, without those two this whole deal would not be happening.

I hope we have a good turn out and don't forget to bring your biohazard clothing.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Danny. After stopping by your place last night, I think the costume division may already be wrapped up. Paris better step it up today!

SYOTR....


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I haven't seen that much flat water since the last time I was wakeboarding!!!

great day though, glad it went smooth & it was great to get out with everybody today! It was amazing some of the crap we hauled out of there, pretty unreal!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thank You*

A HUGE THANK YOU to all that came out to join us on Sunday. I have still not heard back from Waste Management on the total tonnage of what we removed from the river but I will post it here when I find out. 

The event was a great success thanks largely to the efforts of the boating community as a whole. Aside from their efforts on and in the river, everyone chipped in and helped where they could and it was greatly appreciated. It makes me very proud to call myself a boater when I see the community come together like this, and other instances, to help one another out. You all should be very, very proud of what we accomplished.

Thanks to our sponsors and contributors; KEEN, Down River Equipment, Confluence Kayak and Telemark, Clif Bar, VOZ Sports, Salamander, LevelSix, Front Range Paddling Association, Waste Management, and Johnson Outdoors Paddlesports.

SYOTR...

Mark


----------

